# Trailer Leveling



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi fellow OB'ers-

i have seen the plaastic leveling blocks at Camping World. Since we are taking our first trip in our new OB, I was wondering if these work or will some wood do the same trick? Thanks for y'alls consideration in answering our question.

Carlton


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, they work. But so does wood. Many people take both.

As a matter of fact, I'm buying one more set of blocks (WalMart is cheaper than CW, BTW) and also getting some 1X6s to store in the TT.

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I use an assortment of PT 2x6's that I had lying around after construction of a deck at the house. The advantage...they're cheap. The disadvantage...they're heavier then plastic blocks. Eventually, I may switch to the plastic, but for now, the 2x6's are doing just fine.

Tim


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I use an assortment of PT 2x6's that I had lying around after construction of a deck at the house. The advantage...they're cheap. The disadvantage...they're heavier then plastic blocks. Eventually, I may switch to the plastic, but for now, the 2x6's are doing just fine.
> 
> Tim


I use 2"x6" wood also. I cut two long pieces long enough for both tires and some shorter pieces for a single tire. Also used some leftover western red cedar, it is much lighter than pressure treated pine. Make your cuts with a 45 degree or better angle.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I carry a bin for "chocks and blocks". I have an assortment for leveling: the orange Lynx Leveler blocks, some wood 2x6 blocks, some 1/4" jack pads, and my personal favorite, some lengths of 5/4 composite decking. Also cut up some 6" lengths of 4x4 post that I may use under the stabilizers if it is a long reach to the ground.

And since the trailer chassis is so high and the travel of the tongue jack isn't, I block the jack with a section of 6x6 post.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I like 2 x 6's under the wheels for 2 reasons. Easier to back on and can do it alone with more room for staying on. The other is they do not sink in soft ground as easy as something with a smaller diameter.

Plastic or wood, both work.


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

I carry 2x6 and 1x6 two of each in approx 4ft lengths, covers any height adj I need to make.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I carry an assortment of both. I have some of the plastic Lynx Levelers and a 2x6 and a couple of other pieces of wood. You just never know what your going to run into at you camp site. If the ground is soft the plastic blocks may need something under them to keep them from getting pushed in to the ground. Also on large gravel they can break. I have a couple of pieces of PT 1/4 inch plywood for this.

I also carry a piece of 4x4 PT blocks (scrap from fence project) about a foot or so long for each stab jack and the tongue jack. These also give me a little more highth for the jacks and it comes in handy.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

FraTra said:


> I also carry a piece of 4x4 PT blocks (scrap from fence project) about a foot or so long for each stab jack and the tongue jack. These also give me a little more highth for the jacks and it comes in handy.










I use a 4x4x6 for the tongue jack, then it's plastic all around. Wood is too heavy, and if the plastic levelers get messy, muddy or nasty, I just hose em off.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I use a 4x4x6 for the tongue jack, then it's plastic all around. Wood is too heavy, and if the plastic levelers get messy, muddy or nasty, I just hose em off.

See, thats where I have had a few laugh at me. All of my wood has 2 coats of polyurethane on them. When dirty or muddy, I can hose off and dry before putting away.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I use the plastic blocks. I bought them at Walmart. They work very well. My buddy uses the Blue SM board. When he 1st told me, I did not believe it would work. However; seeing is believing.

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Giant Leggos here too







We have two packs of ten. They're light, don't rot, and take little space.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

The plastic levelers work great and that's what we use mostly. They pack up neatly in the cover that comes with them and don't weigh alot. You'll need two packs of them. Also take along an assortment of scrap wood mostly for the tongue jack and stabilizers. You really never know what you might run into. I've been in camp sites where the drop to one or even two of the stabilizers can be substantial. The disadvantage is they will sink into very soft ground mor then wood.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have 2 2*8 boards that I use in the box of the truck to divide it up to keep stuff from rolling around back there, and when I need to raise one side of the OB they come in quite handy and are long enough to fit under both wheels. Gives me a total lift of about 3 inches, and fortunately I have never needed more then that. I have thought about getting the inflatable bags or the blocks to use but for now the boards seem to work.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

These are what I use










They fit nicely into my box and they fit in between the two tires so I can back up onto them and only have to go back or forward about a foot.

Mike


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

+1 on the lynx levellers - the little blue storage bag fits nicely in the well on my big storage compartment, and it is really easy to get the height you need- just add another panel. You definitely need two of them though. I got mine at Wally World too- they were cheaper than at CW, even with the President's Club discount thingie . . .

I also carry some pieces of 2 x 6" about a foot long in the back of the truck for my stab jacks and front jacks.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Combination of 2x6 PT and plastic levelers. Have 6x6 and 4x4 for tonque -depends on the campsite and the ground conditions.

Map Guy


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I use a 4x4x6 for the tongue jack, then it's plastic all around. Wood is too heavy, and if the plastic levelers get messy, muddy or nasty, I just hose em off.
> 
> See, thats where I have had a few laugh at me. All of my wood has 2 coats of polyurethane on them. When dirty or muddy, I can hose off and dry before putting away.










Ahhh Haaa....NOW I know your secret....


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Yes, they work. But so does wood. Many people take both.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I'm buying one more set of blocks (WalMart is cheaper than CW, BTW) and also getting some 1X6s to store in the TT.
> 
> Mark


You are actually going to start leveling yours???







I guess that means you did not clean the roof and just trying to hide it now


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> You are actually going to start leveling yours??? I guess that means you did not clean the roof and just trying to hide it now


You caught me!

Mark


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Orange blocks. I have 20 of them and need 10 more. Pa is a very Hilley ( is that a word ) state. I do have some wood but it is heavy. I dont mind buying stuff once if I can keep it forever. Wood will rot, plastic will outlive me.

I really wanted those airbag things. He does not sell them anymore. I think that would be the winning ticket, easy to level and exact and Im full of hot air....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Come on. Isn't anyone lse using level-airs? About the same price of 2x6's (made of Mahogany







), but they are neat and can level exactly.


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks all for the suggestions. I am glad we didn't get into social issues on this one.







Guess that means a little more stuff todo before Friday A.M.

I appreciate my new extended family.

Carlton


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I need to get a set of the plastic leveling blocks...Our wood ones always end up as firewood!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I need to get a set of the plastic leveling blocks...Our wood ones always end up as firewood!


Just put polyeurathane on them and you wont be able to burn them (at least without toxic fumes spreading all over)








I liked the air bag idea and couldn't believe they stopped making them. I did a search and found this as an alternative though *Another Air Bag Level System*


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> I need to get a set of the plastic leveling blocks...Our wood ones always end up as firewood!


Just put polyeurathane on them and you wont be able to burn them (at least without toxic fumes spreading all over)








[/quote]
Hmmm, could come in handy for that down wind obnoxious camping neighbor!


----------



## hiker128 (Sep 1, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Giant Leggos here too
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I'm with you, we have three packs!!!!!!!!!! Never had one break on any large or small gravel.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I need to get a set of the plastic leveling blocks...Our wood ones always end up as firewood!










Happened to us also...That's one of the reasons we switched to plastic levelers...Maybe if we _painted _ the wood yellow or blue


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

We carry both!









Happy camping!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

NobleEagle said:


> I need to get a set of the plastic leveling blocks...Our wood ones always end up as firewood!


Just put polyeurathane on them and you wont be able to burn them (at least without toxic fumes spreading all over)








I liked the air bag idea and couldn't believe they stopped making them. I did a search and found this as an alternative though *Another Air Bag Level System*
[/quote]

Just look at the picture - what I see is a real temptation to poke, punch, or cut holes in them...

Sluggo


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I need to get a set of the plastic leveling blocks...Our wood ones always end up as firewood!


All you need to do is camp with hurricane - We just burn his levelling blocks
















Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Come on. Isn't anyone lse using level-airs? About the same price of 2x6's (made of Mahogany ), but they are neat and can level exactly


I looked them up on Google. Here's what I found....No longer being sold?









http://www.levelair.com/

Mark


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > Come on. Isn't anyone lse using level-airs? About the same price of 2x6's (made of Mahogany ), but they are neat and can level exactly
> 
> 
> I looked them up on Google. Here's what I found....No longer being sold?
> ...










Maybe too many people poked them with a sharp stick...They really haven't been on the market all that long, have they???


----------

